# A Children's Stories Crossover



## Underd0g (Jul 28, 2018)

The Grinch Who Kidnapped Charlotte

One day while scheming at the fair,
The Grinch sashayed with pomp and flair,
He looked around to see and seeee,
"There's something here for me for meeee."

He sauntered past and he did spy,
With his own evil, wicked eye
A pig receiving gobs of praise
The Grinch however turned his gaze
To the spider who had wrote
A very airy, skillful note
"The people are dumb." the Grinch said real low,
"It is the spider who stars in _this_ show."

"I must have her." he did exclaim,
"She will bring me wealth and fame,
For no arachnid shows such smarts,
In literary scripted arts."


It was easy to kidnap the spider,
She put up no struggle; so no need to fight her
 For she was small and meek and weak
But he *had* cause for pause *when* she did speak:

Charlotte broke her silence by saying, "It seems like you may need a friend kind sir. Is there a reason for this unexpected abduction?"

"Why I have brought you, I'd like to explain, 
But really rather, I'd like to complain.
I've travelled the world and seen Greeches and Sneeches,
Under the ocean rode Fweepches and Kleeches.
I've grown crops and crops of Glops, Skkops and Yops,
And snuck up upon the fiercest of Vrops.
I noticed while tending my Hair Konsense herds,
It's really quite *boring* to rhyme nonsense words.
I'm feeling so bad, my career's in the cellar,
It's been so long since I've had a best seller.
Look what I've done here, I've rhymed homonyms,
Next thing you know dear I won't rhyme... at... all."

Charlotte spoke again, "Why would you think I could help with your dilemma? I'm merely a spider who is on a mission to save a pig."

"You've gained such attention,
The crowds were so big,
And all you had written,
Was simply _"Some Pig."_
You will write poems and sonnets and verse,
_My_ own attempts have grown steadily worse."

Charlotte felt compassion for The Grinch. She herself had been misunderstood by others. So many have thought of her as a bloodsucking killer. It even took a while for Wilbur to figure out that she was just a part of nature and her killing bugs and flies was the way it was supposed to be. Then a miracle happened and Charlotte became inspired to save The Grinch's career. Then another miracle happened and Charlotte spoke in rhyme, which she had never before done. 

Charlotte was thoughtful, she stared at the sky,
She cared for the Grinch though I do not know why.
_"You haven't needed to make such a fuss,
What if you told the story of us?"_

A gleam and a gleer grew on Grinch's face
For fame and acclaim, he wanted to chase
_"On_ Amazon I will shine like the sun,
"The Grinch That Stole Charlotte" will be number one!!"


----------



## SueC (Jul 29, 2018)

Dr. Seuss would be so proud!  Loved it.


----------



## MissTerious (Oct 31, 2018)

This was so cute. I love Dr Seuss so this made me smile, I really enjoyed it!


----------



## EmmaSohan (Nov 3, 2018)

Very complicated. Nice mixture of prose and poetry. I liked the stab at Seuss.


----------



## humuhumunukunukuapua (Jan 18, 2019)

its clever, and however admittedly derivative, was fun to read. brought me back to the good old days :' )


----------



## Amnesiac (Mar 6, 2019)

Love it! LOVE it! Well done, my friend!


----------



## Moose.H (Nov 4, 2019)

I had to reread it several times to understand, enjoying it more each time. 

It isn't meant to be understood.


----------



## john11 (Jan 27, 2020)

My kids enjoyed it, which is after all the target audience, so well done


----------

